# Sirius Satelite Radio! Best 50 bucks you can spend**



## GotBoost01Jetta (May 3, 2004)

So I have to drive 850 miles on friday, so I figured I might as well get some good stations along the way. Seems that between NC and PA, the only normal stations you can pick up are Gospel and Country...both of which im not a huge fan of







Now I get 180 stations with like 15 rock stations, punk, metal..and even 5 classical stations for when im in that real aggressive driving mood...its great!
It was 99 with a 50 dollar rebate. And if you order 1 year of stations, u get a month free...at 12 bucks a month, not bad if u travel like i do. Props to the guys at Circuit City who sold me it. Easy install. I highly Recommend (and it matches!!)
















Please excuse the terrible photographer...
_Modified by GotBoost01Jetta at 2:26 AM 5-9-2005_


_Modified by GotBoost01Jetta at 2:27 AM 5-9-2005_


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 3, 2004)

nice!!!
iam deciding if i should get XM or Sirus.
What is the difference?
how many stations can you get on XM or sirus ?


----------



## GotBoost01Jetta (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Tragedy)*

well the recievers are cheaper for Sirius, they have 180, XM has 160 i believe the guy said. He said its more powerful of a signal and all the guys a circuit city ran sirius..so i trusted him. its been great so far.


----------



## Mk4Idol (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: (GotBoost01Jetta)*

XM Roady2 all the way!








If you are a baseball fan, then this is a must considering you get every single game coverage,







, and yes, that's every single game!


----------



## GotBoost01Jetta (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Mk4Idol)*

ya, sirius has that too, but i only paid 49 bucks







its got NFL, NBA, hockey as well as british sports....satelite is GREAT!


----------



## Farfrhomdun (Sep 25, 2000)

*Re: (GotBoost01Jetta)*

Maybe stupid question, can you have a phatnoise and satellite?


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (Farfrhomdun)*

You can have a phatnoise and a Roady2 (with built in FM modulator), if you're completely sick of listening to off-air radio!! You will still have to stop for gas occasionally, but your music should be uninterrupted for the entire trip!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (Farfrhomdun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Farfrhomdun* »_Maybe stupid question, can you have a phatnoise and satellite?

I have an adapter that lets you have both.


----------



## vwk2 (Mar 21, 2002)

_Quote, originally posted by *Mk4Idol* »_XM Roady2 all the way!








If you are a baseball fan, then this is a must considering you get every single game coverage,







, and yes, that's every single game!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif lets not forget channel 202...


----------



## Fluxburn64 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: (vwk2)*

the only music I like to listen to is trance, techno, psytrance, electronica, house, etc.
How many channels of electronic music do they have since all the other channels are useless to me.


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 17, 2000)

*Re: (Fluxburn64)*

One big difference is that Sirius will have howard stern in 2006 and XM won't. I don't know if that matters to anyone.


----------



## rcschafer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (Fluxburn64)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fluxburn64* »_the only music I like to listen to is trance, techno, psytrance, electronica, house, etc.
How many channels of electronic music do they have since all the other channels are useless to me.

I think there's maybe 5-6 channels of that, channels 60-68 maybe? Go to Sirius and check out the channel guide.


----------



## Fluxburn64 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: (rcschafer)*

so what is the sound quality like, sounds like a fun product.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (Farfrhomdun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Farfrhomdun* »_Maybe stupid question, can you have a phatnoise and satellite?

Yes I have a pass thru


----------



## vwk2 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (Beowulf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Beowulf* »_One big difference is that Sirius will have howard stern in 2006 and XM won't. I don't know if that matters to anyone.

he's not funny anymore...


----------



## unixb0y (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Enfig Motorsport* »_I have an adapter that lets you have both.

Do you have a link for this?
I'm looking for something that would "Split" the connection at the back of the radio as oposed to in the trunk.


----------



## unixb0y (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (unixb0y)*

Oh yea, Sirius 145 Rulez!


----------



## chexhcky (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Mk4Idol) - Jetta Install*

What bracket are you using to install? Will it work for Sirius too? How tough is the install??


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (Beowulf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Beowulf* »_One big difference is that Sirius will have howard stern in 2006 and XM won't. I don't know if that matters to anyone.

Yes, very good point. That's another reason why I'm going with XM.


----------



## special-ed (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: (Nuvolari)*

sirius all the way and i hate howard stern. i just like the stations and the clarity better. also having nfl and nhl doesnt hurt


----------

